# Hypercoagulopathy



## Cynthia A (Jul 9, 2009)

Scenerio:   Patient is on long term coumadin for history of DVT.   she has broken her hip and needs to go to surgery. 

Diagnosis is  HYPERCOAGULOPATHY due to coumadin. patient has been admin Vit K.  has been reversed INR 1.3

How would you code this?  I am jsut stumped.


Then after surgery the diagnosis is  COAGULOPATHY:   how to code this?


----------



## dclark7 (Jul 9, 2009)

I used 289.82 (secondary hypercoagulabe state) and E934.2 when we had a patient with a similar scenario. Or you could use 790.92 (abnormal coagulation profile).

Doreen, CPC


----------



## Cynthia A (Jul 9, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Karlaarts (Jul 9, 2009)

If and when you have a minute, as a novice I am curious why you would not have used 286.7. This is where I went. Appreciate it!!
Karla 
Biloxi, MS
CPC-A


----------



## Cynthia A (Jul 10, 2009)

That is one of the codes that i tossed around.  I liked that code as it is ACQUIRED and it states "use additional E code to identify cause, if drug related."  Those 2 statements were what lead me to keep going back to this code.   Then there was the deficiency statement.  Which lead me to believe that it is more for that since they listed vitamin K.   Which this person does not have a deficiency just that they are getting there blood thinned so they do not get any more blood clots.  That is why i did not choose this code.
Then the more i think about it the more i like that code as it is an acquired vit K deficiency.   There are 3 codes to choose from 289.82, 790.92 and 286.7.  I am still struggle with which one to use.  This is where coding is so difficult as there are so many different opinions and really no difinate correct answer.


----------



## faiza_aicha (Oct 19, 2014)

V58.61


----------

